# Stuff you normally bring to your timeshare vacation?



## amyhwang

Hi, All!  Maybe I'm weird (well no maybe about that) but I just love planning once we book a condo vacation.  I like to set aside the extra stuff that I pack (that I wouldn't bring if we were just going to a hotel) ahead of time, and it seems that a lot of it my family appreciates having once we're on vacation.

Some things are nonstick Reynold's Wrap, extra food storage containers (cheap ones so I don't mind if they crack in the suitcase, which has happened, or I just toss later), my own tongs for cooking (usually hate the ones that are in condos), spices, pancake mix, pasta salad mix, cereals, salt & pepper, good coffee, splenda, bars of Dial soap (we like that stuff and it seems to melt in the showers fast!), liquid handsoap (for the kitchen and bathrooms, I hate using bar soap at the sink, yes told you I'm weird), laundry tablets, dryer sheets, clothespins for chip bags or for keeping curtains closed for extra sleep in the mornings.

So do any of you have lists of extra things you pack that make the vacation more comfortable?

I'm planning 16 nights in Orlando next month (just got most of it finalized, still need flights), and excited to start getting ready.  I'll actually bring one suitcase with just food items and this type of stuff, since I have so much at home already.  Of course we buy a lot there too, but with so many nights we'll do a lot of casual grilling for dinners.


----------



## pkyorkbeach

Depends on where we go. The vacation in Florida at the TS in  June I did the following- I only use Bounty towels- one year I bought them at the grocery store after arriving, this year I threw a roll in my suitcase because I had them. snack bars, peanut butter crackers, clorox wipes,coffee and teabags-Lipton and oatmeal packets.  Upon arriving for the vacation we go to the grocery store to pickup many cold items-the prices were much higher in kissimmee then in CT.  My next trip is to Cape Cod so right now I am making my list and I will bring most of the food and items that we need.

  Have a great trip.


----------



## ace2000

Only problem with taking everything you *think* you might need is the time it takes to unpack it all.  

We're still working on getting a travel basket going, where we can just leave everything in there and pick up and go.  Buying everything we need to travel and just leaving it there.  Costs money, but it probably would be worth it.


----------



## kjsgrammy

>Power strip for plugging in all those electronics that need recharging!  Never seems to be enough outlets for this.
>Rechargers for those same electronics.
>Extra batteries for camera.
>Rain ponchos - you'll probably get rain every afternoon in FL in August.
>Water bottles for carrying into parks.  It will be HOT during this time of year - drink LOTS of water.

These are just the "tip of the iceburg" from my list of traveling items.  I definately don't pack light, but then again, we usually drive to destinations.

We also have a trip coming up where we are flying and it will be a real challenge for me to cut back on what I'm packing.  I am also shipping a box to friends in FL ahead of time that will include swimming gear - masks, snorkels, beach towels, tennis shoes.  I've found it much cheaper to ship, then to pay for checked luggage.


----------



## ronparise

If Im driving, and thats most of the time, there is very little I dont bring, I empty the refrigerator into coolers, and the pantry into plastic bins and go

If Im flying then I travel light, I dont bring much besides the clothes on my back

But in either case I always bring a map to the nearest Walmart, Walgreens, and a good grocery. and I buy what I need when I get there


----------



## ace2000

ronparise said:


> But in either case I always bring a map to the nearest Walmart, Walgreens, and a good grocery. and I buy what I need when I get there


 
Buy a GPS, it will pay for itself in a few trips.  Save on gas and time.


----------



## Mel

Like Ron, it depends how we're getting there.  If we're driving, I take most of what we need, other than fresh foods.  Sometimes I buy the snacks there - I check what the local grocery stores are, and see if I can get their sales flyer ahead of time online.

If we're flying, we pack light, and don't check baggage.  If there's room in the carry-on, I'll take stuff like soap, foil, etc.  But for $50 (one checked bag both directions), I can buy most of what I want when we get there.  Again, I check the sales at the local grocery stores ahead of time, and plan around them when possible, but since we're on vacation, I don't worry as much.  If I want a certain cut of steak, and it's not on sale, I pay regular price.  At home I would wait until it's on sale.

A few items we do take when we fly:  chargers, batteries, water bottles (empty when we go through security) because we already own too many, laundry tabs & Dryer sheets or Purex sheets.


----------



## K&PFitz

When going to Orlando, like the OP, we don't bring anything other than clothes.  Everything else we need we get at Publix after checking in.


----------



## amyhwang

I forgot about the wipes!  We like to wipe everything down when we get into a condo!

One thing we started buying on our first stock-up shopping trip (super Target or Walmart) when we arrive is one bottle of some basic spray cleaner, like Formula 409 or whatever happens to be on sale.  It's nice to keep the kitchen very clean, since I do a lot of quick cooking on long vacations.

I agree - need to check to see what's on sale the week before at Publix or wherever.  It's nice to plan a meal or two if something good is on sale!

I so wish we could drive, but it's 12 hours plus, and we've done it before.  I'm going ahead with the kids, and last time I did a 1,000 mile alone with them it was a long 2 days!  

We used to just do carry-ons and buy most everything at Super Target when we arrived, but I plan on checking a couple bags this time.

I agree - I hate the unpacking!  Plus we've got a move from one condo to another, yuck hate the packing up and moving part!  At least the second part of the vacation is more nights so we can really unpack and relax!


----------



## laura1957

I have 2 large cooler bags, tote bag and extra large organizer bag that I pack when we drive  (we always keep first aid kit and rain ponchos in car) 

1 cooler bag with kitchen "stuff" that doesnt really need a cooler  - sharp knife, nonstick frying pans, spatula, salt/pepper/spices, peanut butter/jelly, catsup/mustard, pancake batter, syrup, coffee, sugar, teabags, napkins, plastic ziploc bags - gallon and sandwich size, snacks...this is just referred to as my "Massanutten" bag no matter where are going:}  I replace everything that needs to be replaced with unopened items as soon as we get home and the bag is ready for the next trip - except for the snacks/coffee/sugar/pancake batter.  

the other cooler bag I fill with drinks and enough food to get us through the first evening/morning til we get to a store, whatever I have in the fridge at home

Organizer bag with small detergent/bleach/dryer sheets, air freshener, paper towels and a bottle of liquid soap for each sink 
Tote bag with my cameras, tablet computers, chargers, batteries, surge protector, extra memory cards, reservation info, maps....

my husband is in charge of his own suitcase, toiletry/medicine bag, and our shoe bag - everything else is mine to worry about


----------



## DeniseM

We have the mother of all timeshare lists on the Advice page - http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_vacation_checklist.html

Personally, I take a carry-on bag, no matter how long the trip is.  Less is more!


----------



## mrsstats

My own non stick frying pan is a must.  I also bring tootbrush holder for the counter.


----------



## ace2000

DeniseM said:


> We have the mother of all timeshare lists on the Advice page - http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_vacation_checklist.html
> 
> Personally, I take a carry-on bag, no matter how long the trip is.  *Less is more!*


 
The more I vacation, the more I agree with that...


----------



## Passepartout

DeniseM said:


> Personally, I take a carry-on bag, no matter how long the trip is.  Less is more!



I'm with you! If I want vacation to be like home, I'd stay home. I bring a small bottle of mixed spices I like to use at the grill and some packets of salt and pepper and maybe some coffee filters. About a quart ziplock's worth total. Anything else can be purchased nearby on the first grocery run.

Freedom is not going to the baggage carousel!

Jim


----------



## x3 skier

Carry-on only and make sure I have all my electronic gizmos and chargers. I have one small charger bag and a dual voltage strip for the USA and add another for Europe with the plug adapters.

Never been to wilderness areas where I couldn't buy whatever I need. 

If I was camping like back in the day, different story but since my travels are to "civilized" locations, I don't need to take anything except clothes, a pair of Binoculars, a small umbrella and the aforementioned electronics whether I am driving or flying. 

Lugging anything else is just a PITA. No need to move my house with me on a trip. 

Cheers


----------



## laura1957

Flying is a completely different story -   Carryon and purse, carryon and tablet bag for hubby!  If I am going far enough to fly for vacation, I don't plan on doing any cooking while I am there so I dont need anything at all for the kitchen


----------



## WinniWoman

We bring up bigger coffee/tea mugs and those flame discs/barbecue tools for the barbecue. We go to our home resort and we have two boxes always packed for the trip so we don't have to repack everytime we go, which is at least twice per year. The boxes have all the necessities like toothpaste, big bars of soap, shampoo, razors, everything you would normally pack for your bathroom supplies, etc. We also pack a big non-stick pan for pancakes and eggs with the plastic spatula. Flashlight, clothespins to close snack bags with; a few plastic baggies in several sizes; salt, pepper, coffee, tea, etc. pretty much a lot of what has been already mentioned here-kitchen items- anything that can stay in the boxes every year. Then, we just have to pack our clothes and food (we have a 6 hour road trip so we do the cold food shopping when we arrive). 
When something in the boxes get used up, I immediately buy another to replace it for the next trip. I have a master inventory list on my computer for everything like the clothes and cosmetical items, and a master food shopping list for what to bring up and another for when we arrive and do the cold food shopping, and misc. items like the water bottles, computer, kindle, rain gear, etc.

When we fly, we take a collapsable cooler so when we food shop we can put the cold items in it if there is going to be a long drive from a supermarket to the resort.


----------



## LisaRex

The extra stuff I pack is generally very light and doesn't take up much room in the luggage: 

*2 or so kitchen sized garbage bags, for hauling dirty/wet footware/snorkeling equipment, or bathing suits home. 

*Baggies of various sizes (for saving food, packing lunches, bringing home razors and toothbrushes).

*Various spices (Montreal seasoning, Old Bay, salt/pepper, sugar) in snack sized ziplock baggies. 

*Medium sized soft-sided cooler for packing lunches or taking drinks to the pool. 

*Aquapac, a waterproof bag, so that I don't have to worry about thieves stealing my credit cards, cash, car keys, and phone.  

http://usstore.aquapac.net/belt-case-uss828.html

*Purex washer/dryer sheets

*I always use a backpack as my carry-on, so that we have a backpack for hauling towels, cameras, water bottles, etc. on hikes. 

*At least $50 in fives and singles, for tipping. 

I've also learned to take color coordinated clothing (e.g. khaki and black) to cut down on shoes.


----------



## x3 skier

amyhwang said:


> I'll actually bring one suitcase with just food items and this type of stuff, since I have so much at home already.  Of course we buy a lot there too, but with so many nights we'll do a lot of casual grilling for dinners.



I am amazed you would lug all of the stuff you can get at a Publix, Walmart or other supermarket since you are going there anyway. 

"One thing we started buying on our first stock-up shopping trip (super Target or Walmart) when we arrive......"

To each their own I suppose. 

Cheers


----------



## sstug

I thought I had a complete list until I went on vacation with my sister in April.  She brought an extension cord (since the only available plug is always behind the bed).  No idea why I never thought about it, but it was great for charging cell phones and laptops while sleeping and still having them within reach.


----------



## ace2000

x3 skier said:


> I am amazed you would lug all of the stuff you can get at a Publix, Walmart or other supermarket since you are going there anyway.
> 
> "One thing we started buying on our first stock-up shopping trip (super Target or Walmart) when we arrive......"
> 
> To each their own I suppose.
> 
> Cheers



For us, we've gone the Groupon route (or similar).  We eat breakfast at the condo, but go out for the rest.  Doesn't always work out, but most of the time it does.  And in the end, saves us money and we don't have the extra food laying around.


----------



## Icc5

*Ditto*



ronparise said:


> If Im driving, and thats most of the time, there is very little I dont bring, I empty the refrigerator into coolers, and the pantry into plastic bins and go
> 
> If Im flying then I travel light, I dont bring much besides the clothes on my back
> 
> But in either case I always bring a map to the nearest Walmart, Walgreens, and a good grocery. and I buy what I need when I get there



We do the exact same.  Lug as little as we can if flying and if driving the first thing I think about is our big cooler.
Bart


----------



## WinniWoman

x3 skier said:


> I am amazed you would lug all of the stuff you can get at a Publix, Walmart or other supermarket since you are going there anyway.
> 
> "One thing we started buying on our first stock-up shopping trip (super Target or Walmart) when we arrive......"
> 
> To each their own I suppose.
> 
> Cheers



As the one who does the food shopping in the family, I prefer to bring food items up from my home (non-refrigerated) that are already paid for-like cereal, bread, snacks, booze, soda, etc.- and then just get the refrigerated stuff when we get to the resort. This saves a lot of time, as well as some money, since I have that much less to buy. Can zip in and out in no-time! After all, we're on vacation! Yes- we do the Restaurant.com also-probably eat out 2-3 times for dinner; maybe once for lunch and breakfasts in for the most part. We pack a lunch on the drive up so we don't have to waste time stopping as we have a long trip.


----------



## BevL

Now that we travel sans children, we subscribe to a philosophy my father started:  As long as you have money and meds, you're good to go.  

Always some splenda packets but that's in my purse.  Maybe a few small things but we buy what we need.


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I have an Owner's Locker in Orlando which is the one place where I do a lot of cooking while on vacation. And I usually have a lot of family there so I have a crockpot and large skillet that I keep there.

I have a big barbeque turner and extra long tongs that I really like and they are not easy to find, so I bring those if I am planning on barbequing.

I used to take my favorite chef's knife, but someone here suggested taking a knife sharpener instead --- and that worked great. It is an Accusharp is very light and small. 

I bring a big pitcher - I only like brewed ice tea and the pitchers are almost always too small (exception Bonnet Creek -- by far the best stocked kitchen ever). 

elaine


----------



## LisaRex

x3 skier said:


> I am amazed you would lug all of the stuff you can get at a Publix, Walmart or other supermarket since you are going there anyway.



For me, it comes down to money and waste.  Why buy an entire box/jar -- at resort prices, no less -- when I only need a few of each, I already have those items on hand, and (most of all) they're easily transportable?  I mean, how hard is it to toss 7 laundry tabs, 7 dishwasher tabs, and 7 dryer sheets, or 20 assorted baggies, into a gallon sized ziplock?  It's ridiculously easy to throw a few tablespoons of garlic powder, Montreal seasoning, and Old Bay Seasoning into snack-sized baggies. These items take up almost no space in luggage, and weigh next to nothing, yet packing them can save $40 or more on my grocery bill.  

Plus, I only pack what I think we'll consume, so it saves on waste.  Finally, if I don't bring, say, Old Bay seasoning, I'll look at the price and put it back on the shelf because I can't justify paying $5 for a few shakes of seasoning. 

That's not to say that I pack everything (if I fly). Items that are heavy or not easily transportable, I wait to buy at the resort.


----------



## Rent_Share

Plus the fact that you are going to haul it home rather than throw it away, unless it;s liquid and your in carry on mode


----------



## x3 skier

LisaRex said:


> For me, it comes down to money and waste.  Why buy an entire box/jar -- at resort prices, no less -- when I only need a few of each, I already have those items on hand, and (most of all) they're easily transportable?  I mean, how hard is it to toss 7 laundry tabs, 7 dishwasher tabs, and 7 dryer sheets, or 20 assorted baggies, into a gallon sized ziplock?  It's ridiculously easy to throw a few tablespoons of garlic powder, Montreal seasoning, and Old Bay Seasoning into snack-sized baggies. These items take up almost no space in luggage, and weigh next to nothing, yet packing them can save $40 or more on my grocery bill.
> 
> Plus, I only pack what I think we'll consume, so it saves on waste.  Finally, if I don't bring, say, Old Bay seasoning, I'll look at the price and put it back on the shelf because I can't justify paying $5 for a few shakes of seasoning.
> 
> That's not to say that I pack everything (if I fly). Items that are heavy or not easily transportable, I wait to buy at the resort.



That certainly is reasonable but I was commenting on amyhwang's plan to carry "*one suitcase with just food....*" of stuff that can be bought at a Supermarket in Orlando that they plan on going to anyway.

Cheers


----------



## pjrose

*Another thread...*

Here's another great thread on this - lots of great ideas here and there.  It's interesting to see how what's important varies so much. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166080

I envy the carry-on-only travelers.  Many years ago I bought each of us a monogrammed LL Bean backpack with the idea that each person would take a bathing suit, a few pairs of shorts and t-shirts, undies, and a toothbrush.  Well.....that never happened. I still use my backpack as my carry-on, but also seem to think I need a big suitcase.  It's gotten much easier without kids, though


----------



## SOS8260456

kjsgrammy said:


> these are just the "tip of the iceburg" from my list of traveling items.  I definately don't pack light, but then again, we usually drive to destinations.
> 
> We also have a trip coming up where we are flying and it will be a real challenge for me to cut back on what I'm packing.  I am also shipping a box to friends in FL ahead of time that will include swimming gear - masks, snorkels, beach towels, tennis shoes.  I've found it much cheaper to ship, then to pay for checked luggage.



I am just finishing up my first flying trip to Orlando in a long long long time.  We are spending a total of 25 days onsite Disney, so tried to do it without renting a car since usually once we get onsite our car stayed parked most of the time.  I did rent a car the first week to get myself stocked up and have used a grocery service two additional times, but I so miss having my car.  Plus there are a lot of little things that are in my car that we sometimes use on vacation ie rain gear.

Like you, it was a real challenge packing to get here, and I am NOT looking forward to the packing in order to get home.  But, this is a challenge I must master since we hope to start going to some farther away destinations in the next few years and driving will be out of the question.


----------



## Denise

Plastic zip loc bags, night lights and full size bars of Safeguard soap (my soap addiction)


----------



## dougp26364

We often bring home more than we take. Becasue I work nights, my sleep schedule doesn't always match well with our travel schedule. So heading out I take clothes, spices for cooking, maybe some extra coffee if I have it on hand, laundry detergent (have been using the Purex all in one sheets but am changing over to the All laundry packets) and Splenda. 

Coming home is a different story. That first day we usually hit the local grocery store and pick up what we believe we'll use during the week. If there's anything left over that's not perishable, it comes home with us. 

Since I can pack a suitecase for a week at 38 lbs and the wife is usually around 42 lbs, that leaves us enough room to bring home any dry goods. It typically doesn't take to long once we're home to use up what came home with us.


----------



## DianeG

*I use a light cooler bag as one of my carry-ons*

If I'll be staying in a condo where the weather is warm, I use a light cooler bag (which is the size of a large tote bag) for one of my carryons. Then we have it on hand for trips to the grocery store and to keep our stuff cold during day trips. Since it's also slightly padded, it's great for bringing more fragile stuff home at the end of the trip.


----------



## x3 skier

DianeG said:


> If I'll be staying in a condo where the weather is warm, I use a light cooler bag (which is the size of a large tote bag) for one of my carryons. Then we have it on hand for trips to the grocery store and to keep our stuff cold during day trips. Since it's also slightly padded, it's great for bringing more fragile stuff home at the end of the trip.




Great tip!

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout

We are departing fairly soon for a 'drive the RV to' timeshare vacay. OMG, you'd think we were going to the moon- or at least to some 3rd world destination at least 200 miles from civilization. There are probably only 3 supermarkets in town. DW has loaded up everything up to and including the kitchen sink, refrigerator, freezer, pantry full of food, enough clothes to last multiple weeks in any climate. And to add to it, the grown DS will bring his tribe and Olga the VW bus loaded, too.

Stay tuned to the adventure. Small side wager- we won't go a day without a grocery run.

Jim


----------



## Janann

Wow, everyone here is so organized.  I just have a few things that are different than what I've already read:

--Maxwell House coffee packets (because I'm too lazy to measure coffee on vacation)
--Individual Crystal Light packets for the 16.9 oz bottles of drinking water.  These are great for hiding the weird taste of water in a different city.
--Larger Crystal Light cups that make 8 cups of fruit punch.  Cheaper and easier than lugging soda into the condo.
--Assorted snacks for the plane trip so that I don't spend money in the expensive airport snack shop.


----------



## carl2591

DeniseM said:


> We have the mother of all timeshare lists on the Advice page - http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_vacation_checklist.html
> 
> Personally, I take a carry-on bag, no matter how long the trip is.  Less is more!



there is or was a copy of the list with check boxes i have from like 10 yrs ago.. We print one out the week before leaving and have a place on a counter to start putting thing on the list and checking them off..  it has stuff like sugar in ziplock bags, salt n pepper shakers (we use sea salt) and other stuff.. 

We have a cargo carrier we attach to trailer hitch and put a 68qt cooler on it for stuff from the reffer that will not last the week and stuff like ketchup, mustard in smaller containers, milk, juice's frozen meat for grilling is we have good cuts from the grass fed - grass finished organic beef we buy. 

we get some strange looks with a cargo carrier on the back of my impala LTZ going down the road.. I also have space on it to take golf clubs..


----------



## Quiet Pine

Passepartout said:


> some coffee filters



Yes, coffee filters. I call ahead to see whether I need cone or basket. I also bring an over-door double hook to ensure I can hang up pajamas, towels & more.


----------



## ronparise

As far as packing for the trip home...Wyndham has a box for donations to a local food bank at their resorts. So something, that looked good at the grocery at the beginning of the week, never got opened, I dont have to take it home and get to do a good thing too


----------

